# passing of Lt-Col. Kirk McGeachy, CD, CET - 3 Fd Regt



## manhole (5 Nov 2008)

Lt.-Col. McGeachy passed away accidentally on Nov. 3, 2008.   He enrolled in 3 Fd Regt RCA in 1972.   He was CO of the Regiment from 1998-2001 and from  2005-2008.  For complete details, go to www.brenansfh.com.    Thank you for your service, Kirk.........condolences to your family and friends.   Ubique


----------



## muskrat89 (5 Nov 2008)

Damn....

End of Mission, Sir. Good shooting. Stand easy.



Sgt MacFarlane MJ - one of your former TSMs


----------



## Petard (5 Nov 2008)

Yet another tragedy in the gunner family

My sincere condolences to his family, and to those who knew him


----------



## Lake Sup (6 Nov 2008)

My thoughts go out to the family of the late LCol McGeachy, the community of St. Stevens and the guns of the 3rd FD Regiment.


----------

